

Tell HN: LessonLearned #1 - Customer Discovery - Even Before I start my startup - jaspalsawhney

So I have been pondering with an idea of late which does not seem to leave my mind and to see whether it had any viability I decided to follow up on it as a side project. This started a month back and the idea is still strong.<p>After some thinking I decided to start on a customer discovery exercise to identify if there is anyone else apart from me who is facing a similar problem. Due to the nature of the idea it is important to have people living in close proximity of each other there by I decided to seek people in the condo building I live who would be willing to work with me and help me with feedback/suggestions.<p>Day 1
1. I created a posting to be put on the notice board and left it with the concierge.
2. The building management responded that the notice is too big for them to put on the board and that I should shorten it.<p>Day 2
1. I submit a revised copy and called them from my office in the afternoon to inquire about the posting
2. A Mr X picked up the phone and I asked him if it has been posted and these are some of the things he said
- "Your posting smells of commerical activity"
- "Why don't you come clear on your game buddy"
- "Why don't you come and meet me so that I know what this is all about"
3. I got angry and decided to go home early and sort this out. Walked upto Mr X's room and fireworks blew.
4. He accused me of having an ulterior motives and I accused him of being disrespectful. I was not willing to give up w/o a fight.
5. While all this is happening Mr X slipped this "When I read this I felt that this is a network marketing thing and hence I cannot pass it"
6. Just when he said this I realized that having Mr X is actually a boon for me as he was reviewing my post before everyone sees it.
7. I immediately mellowed down and Mr X spoke about the reasons why he felt that and what I could have written to make it more encouraging after all I was looking for volunteers.
8. To cut it short - Mr X and I are now friends.<p>Day 3
1. I submit another revised copy to Mr X and he says that he wants me to get approval from the board of directors of the building.
2. In addition to this Mr X suggested me what to write and what not to write in the mail to the directors.<p>Lessons Learned
1. Never give up w/o a fight
2. While fighting always pay attention to what's being said - sometimes things being said are very informative.
======
willheim
Excellent! One of the first tests we're taught is to try to explain your idea
to people who are outside our circle. You've learned (and are continuing to
learn) much about refining your "elevator pitch"... and it was all by
serendipitous accident. Curious, now, what you're working on.

~~~
jaspalsawhney
Well right now I'm trying to convince a set of people who feel that I'm not a
network marketing person nor am I selling home cooked pickle.

